# Entertainment tax deduction eg Spotify



## duracell (Dec 23, 2018)

Hi.

I understand that drivers can claim a Spotify subscription as a tax deduction.

Does anybody know if this extends to Youtube Red as it includes Google Play Music?

Or is it just those entertainment providers that run through the Uber App?

Thanks


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

Ask your accountant!


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

A deduction would be available for a YouTube Red subscription to the extent it’s used for a business purpose.


----------



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

I use YouTube red for google play music, during rideshare, so yes it’s a deduction. 

FYI Optus allows for free data with google play music streaming, which I make use of.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.
I have a number of regular clients who just happen to also work at 'Gentlemen's Clubs'. Would the cost of catering to their special needs also be tax deductible? Lingerie and champagne are two examples that readily come to mind.

.

.


----------



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> .
> I have a number of regular clients who just happen to also work at 'Gentlemen's Clubs'. Would the cost of catering to their special needs also be tax deductible? Lingerie and champagne are two examples that readily come to mind..


As long as you're not wearing the items, and they're your clients, perhaps a photo is required to satisfy ATO agents curiosity.


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> .
> Lingerie and champagne are two examples that readily come to mind.
> 
> .
> ...


That would be an unreimbursed uniform expense. Being serious.

If i remember right, some changes were made to the food/drink expensing rules under the trump tax cuts...so champagne rules might have changed. If i remember correctly, you could only deduct 50% of client entertainment....used to be 100% during Mad Men years.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

duracell, whatever you do, don't list this kind expenditure as entertainment (as per your thread heading) as the income tax law expressly prevents most entertainment expenses from being deductible.


----------

